

Show HN: Just Released Social Reading/Writing App – Plottio. Feedback, Please? - mchamkin
https://plottio.com/home

======
mchamkin
We have just released our MVP for the app for Social Reading and Writing.
Please check us out if you can, any feedback will be greatly appreciated.
Early adopters are more than welcome :).

Thank you!

------
lbox_up
Tried this new thing and I really like it! Hope u guys are continuing building
Plottio and very soon will get new good product. Good luck!

